# Best mouth-2-lung device?



## Coera (6/5/15)

hi all,

Please can you help me out, i started out using ego device with kanger evod, then learned to redo coils that lasted a while, then got the istick with evod and enjoyed that i could up the watts a little, then got the subtank, ...to be honest its nit for me, im not a lung hitter? Now im back on the evod and struggling to find a good device? The evod continue flooding now i dont find the single coils anymore? Rewicking dont help anymore, im irritated, i want to trade my subtank which i used twice iM even willing swopping it? 

Please help me guys, as i speak im busy cleaning liquid in the evod from flooding?


----------



## PeterHarris (6/5/15)

if you want to go with commercial coils, you can try the nautilus, or if you want to rebuild your own coils, then i would highly recommend the lemo 2.
yes the lemo 2 is a lung hitting tank, but you can close the air slots up really tight giving you the perfect setup for MTL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (6/5/15)

The Lemo 2 really isn't a comfortable MTL device - sure you can do it, and I sometimes do, but it is not what it was intended for 

The SubTank Plus now has a tiny little airhole that does deliver a great MTL experience, but I'd recommend you try it out in person first before getting one.

Personally I'd recommend the Taifun GT or Taifun GT 2 for the perfect lung hitting RTA. Nothing else comes close, and it's a pleasure to build on. The GT1 is best suited to MTL, but the GT2 works well too if you close off the airflow and has the advantage of having a glass tank. Vape King sells them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/5/15)

Yip, agree with @PeterHarris, for commercial coils go with the Mini Aspire Nautilus and BVC coils. As far as I know you cannot rebuild them, but a great vape.
Lemo 2 works for me too, and I only do mouth to lung.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (6/5/15)

Andre said:


> Yip, agree with @PeterHarris, for commercial coils go with the Mini Aspire Nautilus and BVC coils. As far as I know you cannot rebuild them, but a great vape.
> Lemo 2 works for me too, and I only do mouth to lung.



Lol, I've rebuilt a couple of mAN BVC coils in my life already  All it takes is a 2mm drill bit and some patience 

Rebuilding a bvc comes highly recommended as you can get a nice 1.2 ohm build with 28 gauge Kanthal. 

This thread has a nice "How to" on the Aspire Nautilus mini coil rebuild - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/suywwacs-u...t2-pt3-nautilus-etc.t1613/page-14#post-168007


----------



## Andre (6/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Lol, I've rebuilt a couple of mAN BVC coils in my life already  All it takes is a 2mm drill bit and some patience
> 
> Rebuilding a bvc comes highly recommended as you can get a nice 1.2 ohm build with 28 gauge Kanthal.
> 
> This thread has a nice "How to" on the Aspire Nautilus mini coil rebuild - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/suywwacs-u...t2-pt3-nautilus-etc.t1613/page-14#post-168007


Ah, thank you so much, I had completely forgotten about that thread. Time for me to try as both my wife and daughter in law use those coil units.


----------



## UnholyMunk (6/5/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, thank you so much, I had completely forgotten about that thread. Time for me to try as both my wife and daughter in law use those coil units.



Do it! Your wallet will thank you when you're not spending 50 bucks every couple of days.  

I just drilled out 3 coils and rotated them in use. I had a 1.2, 1.5 and a 1.8 ohm coil, each was great in a different way. 

Also, use the "Pancake" wicking method with a small hole in the middle (see my post later in that thread), it'll help eliminate any wicking issues you may have. I've also found a little cotton goes a loooooong way when it comes to rebuilding these. Don't be scared about the coil chamber flooding either, I've yet to experience the issue, and I use only a whisker of cotton when re-wicking the coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (6/5/15)

IMO: Kayfun 4.

Can I also suggest trying your Subtank on the smallest airflow setting, AND put a tighter driptip on it. It might not make it a perfect tank for you, but it would probably make it a whole lot better as far as MTL vaping goes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (6/5/15)

You can use your Subtank for MTL. Just close the airflow to 1 hole and swop the drip tip with one from a Kagertect Aerotank or another normal tank and you should be good. I used to do this with my Subtank when I got it as I was used to MTL on the Nuatilus and Aerotanks and the drip tip was geared to lung hits. Now I still prefer lung hits but can use the standard Subtank drip tip and 3 holes open. But I thought of selling it the first few days too until I started using the RBA deck with 0.5ohm builds and the flavour is unmatched by most other normal MTL tanks. I hate and never use the OCC coils though even though they also 0.5ohm. Can't stand the 1.2ohm one's.


----------



## Coera (6/5/15)

Ok but do i have to vape it with a high vg juice ? 

And what will be good wattage to start from?


----------



## Coera (6/5/15)

I am gonna try a 1,5 ohm build on the rba and start on low wattage and see if i could do it that way? 

Thanx all


----------



## free3dom (6/5/15)

Don't use high VG in the SubTank...unless you modify the RBA base it leads to dry hits


----------



## Ashley A (6/5/15)

Coera said:


> Ok but do i have to vape it with a high vg juice ?
> 
> And what will be good wattage to start from?


I started with higher VG juice since the 50/50 was killing me. I did 70VG/30PG and 80VG/20PG DIY. Wats were around 19w then. I found that too low was not really doing the job. I intially did 12W and thought that was usable. Necessary though to get used to the heat. Now between 20 & 25W and VG gone down to 60VG/40PG, some 50/50. You have to tinker and explore a little to find your sweet spot. Just keep trying and don't give up. I really had buyers remorse for the first few tanks but then found my sweetspots and they vary on the flavour and juice I use. Trying different drip tips is a good start though to you don't feel like you're blowing your lungs to another dimension or burning your lips off. I also tend to take shorter drags now as the delivery is so much more than more entry level gear.

Oh, big one. The juice! I was exclusively on 18mg until I got the Subtank. I had to switch to 6mg on it. Anything higher is killer, even 12mg. Same experience with my REO & Nuppin, better delivery means my 6mg has the same effect and I need to get 3mg now which I was lucky to have in the bottle when I got it so I know it's good. Or I'd be doubting it again.


----------



## Dubz (6/5/15)

Kayfun V4. I have a few RDAs and RTAs and when i feel for a smooth mouth to lung vape i pick up my Kayfun V4.


----------

